
Show HN: A modern User Script and bookmarklet manager - include.ai - nocodelowcode
https://www.include.ai/?ref=LehPEyje
======
willhang
holy... look at how this guy is using it to scrape websites and automate his
browser

digital marketer is using it for crazy OSINT, data gathering, and complex
scraping use cases

[https://www.notion.so/includeai/Periklis-Digital-
Marketing-G...](https://www.notion.so/includeai/Periklis-Digital-Marketing-
Guru-497a73f7f23e4cf2bfdc0793c6497701)

~~~
maxwellwhite
Could you please clarify what OSINT means here?

~~~
willhang
i believe it's open source intelligence!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_intelligence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_intelligence)

------
nocodelowcode
Two friends and I have been working on a Chrome extension to help technical
and non-technical users create and share automations to make their web
experience better! It's still pretty rough right now, but we wanted to share
with the HN community because of the great convos we've read here about user
scripts + automation + end user customization!

------
maddyboo
Any plans for Firefox support?

~~~
zihua
Hi maddyboo, we don't support Firefox just yet, but we'll definitely support
Firefox at some point! Would you mind telling us what you want to use the tool
for so we can plan/prioritize features to build once we get there?

